# Peeps with i7 and Gigabyte mobo's, how do i turn off hyperthreading?



## Dan2312 (Aug 6, 2009)

Im attempting to lower my temps by turning off H/T, i can't seem to find the option in my bios of my UD-5, 

Where is it? i must have over looked but ive checked all the options, i think im running on the 1st version of the bios. 

cheers.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 6, 2009)

It's under "Advanced CPU Features" in M.I.T.


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's under "Advanced CPU Features" in M.I.T.



You hit it on the head there.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok I'm new to i7...

Will closing HT really help temps? and if so Surely only because the CPU Inst doing as much work anymore, and hence your performance has dropped?

Or does having HT running in and of itself, generate additional heat?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 6, 2009)

BazookaJoe said:


> Ok I'm new to i7...
> 
> Will closing HT really help temps? and if so Surely only because the CPU Inst doing as much work anymore, and hence your performance has dropped?
> 
> Or does having HT running in and of itself, generate additional heat?



Turning off HT will lower heat significantly. It turns off the 4 virtual cores. Most people will not miss them for everyday use. Performance will not drop unless you are doing a TON of multitasking with your rig.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I do use a lot of dynamically multithreaded APPS, so for me it would probably reduce performance. 

What kind of heat difference are we talking here? (I'm a little surprised it would make such a difference, but then anythings possible these days


----------



## Dan2312 (Aug 7, 2009)

BazookaJoe said:


> What kind of heat difference are we talking here? (I'm a little surprised it would make such a difference, but then anythings possible these days



Ive read about 12oC on another site, 

ill be switching it on and off for when im encoding video's, but when gaming it'll be switched off so i can o/c that bit further. 

im sat at 3.4 Ghz now and im close to 80oC wityh H/T on.


----------

